# Building a hall effect triggered ignition



## Zen_rajab (Mar 6, 2022)

I have a 1997 Nissan Sunny with a carbureted engine
The ignition control module inside the spark distributor is dead and i couldn't find a new one where I live 
I'm trying to build my own ignition control module from scratch 
Any help is much appreciated


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 7, 2022)

Are you able to find an aftermarket unit like msd or accel or are you just having fun doing it yourself.

There are threads on this forum. Where ignition systems were designed and tested. Try giving it a search and see if anything pops up.


----------

